# Need your input - Blown Advance 9" FB1-4001



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I'm using the Soliton1 with a Warp 11HV and other than coming with racing brushes that didn't work well on the street I couldn't be happier with the motor. My car is 3000lbs and does 0-60 in 5 seconds (and will get faster). For your voltage I would say go with the Warp 11, it has more thermal mass than the 9" so if the cause of your problem was heat the 11 will hold up better, but maybe look at some forced air cooling. 
An 11 has different torque per amp and rpm than a 9" though so your gear ratio's may seem better or worse... (assuming you have a 5 speed manual)


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

What's the deal with the brushes? I know they changed them to Helwig brushes, is that what you have? 

Re heat buildup, I think it's a mechanical failure, like a solder joint or something, not sure. I have seen close to 100Kw going to it but that was only momentary. Normal driving varies as in my area there are lots of hills, even on the interstate. On flat ground power is usually around 15-20Kw. The motor has never gotten to 200F that I've noticed, even on 90+ days as I keep the RPM up over 3000 under higher loads.

From what I see, I'm likely to go with the same motor you have. Still interested in the Kostov but need a little more info on it to decide.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> What's the deal with the brushes? I know they changed them to Helwig brushes, is that what you have?
> 
> Re heat buildup, I think it's a mechanical failure, like a solder joint or something, not sure. I have seen close to 100Kw going to it but that was only momentary. Normal driving varies as in my area there are lots of hills, even on the interstate. On flat ground power is usually around 15-20Kw. The motor has never gotten to 200F that I've noticed, even on 90+ days as I keep the RPM up over 3000 under higher loads.
> 
> From what I see, I'm likely to go with the same motor you have. Still interested in the Kostov but need a little more info on it to decide.


My motor came with the H49 brushes that have a minimum current, the Helwig H60/H38 and the T300's (the recommended brushes) are fine with low loads and coasting. Mine also had excessive carbon dust because they were "soft".

My motor gets pretty warm sometimes, I would imagine that a 9" in a 3200lb truck with hills and occasional towing would get even hotter. What part are you measuring and when? I've always just touched the motor casing on the com end right after a drive, but if you come back 10 minutes later it's MUCH hotter in the same place.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> My motor came with the H49 brushes that have a minimum current, the Helwig H60/H38 and the T300's (the recommended brushes) are fine with low loads and coasting. Mine also had excessive carbon dust because they were "soft".
> 
> My motor gets pretty warm sometimes, I would imagine that a 9" in a 3200lb truck with hills and occasional towing would get even hotter. What part are you measuring and when? I've always just touched the motor casing on the com end right after a drive, but if you come back 10 minutes later it's MUCH hotter in the same place.


I measure it with an infrared sensor. Yes the outside it cooler but the internal heat radiates out when you stop. Inside I've seen temps close to 200F in the brush area, outside maybe 150.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Aren't you the Canadian Kostov dealer? I like the idea of interpoles/lighter motor, less armature heat etc but just not sure of Kostov reliability vs. Warp motors. I like the K11 192V but I want something that can handle 100Kw for a minute or less, which I think both motors will handle.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> Aren't you the Canadian Kostov dealer? I like the idea of interpoles/lighter motor, less armature heat etc but just not sure of Kostov reliability vs. Warp motors. I like the K11 192V but I want something that can handle 100Kw for a minute or less, which I think both motors will handle.


Yes I am, however I only have experience with Kostov's in smaller/lighter vehicles. So I can only recommend what I know and not what a spec sheet says. If I were to recommend a Kostov for a 3200lb truck with occasional spirited driving and towing it would be the dual 9" motor but you would get the most benefit from that with a higher pack voltage. I do have a customer working on a 3300lb awd sports car with the Kostov 11" 250v, Soliton1, and once he's on the road and we see how well the car works I will have some data I'm comfortable with to base a recommendation on. Kostov make very good motors don't get me wrong, however I'm an EV'er first and I will recommend the best product for your application even if it's not the one that I sell. (probably why I'll never get rich doing this, but money isn't the reason I do this)


----------

